# Stay Off The Bandwagon



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

GO CLIPS!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> GO CLIPS!



It's all good. The Bucks bandwagon looks like a far more enjoyable ride.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

JNice said:


> It's all good. The Bucks bandwagon looks like a far more enjoyable ride.


For sure. But I do think the Clips will be damn good this year. Maybe even an 8th seed.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

beat seattle (1-1) on the road, beat the hawks (0-3) at home, beat the wolves (1-2) at home - not THAT impressive.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Only undefeated team in the West.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> Only undefeated team in the West.


therefore, the clips must be the best team in the west.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> therefore, the clips must be the best team in the west.


You said it, not me... Just cause they are undefeated doesn't make them the best, but you said it, not me... :clown:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Enjoy it Justin, because over the next few weeks the bandwagon will be light again. ;-)


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

HKF said:


> Enjoy it Justin, because over the next few weeks the bandwagon will be light again. ;-)


Actually, as long as people stay off the wagon, we won't get jinxed.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> Actually, as long as people stay off the wagon, we won't get jinxed.


I don't think people jumping on the Chicago bandwagon in the 90's jinxed the Bulls.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

PetroToZoran said:


> I don't think people jumping on the Chicago bandwagon in the 90's jinxed the Bulls.


Those were the bulls, these are the clippers... different team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> Actually, as long as people stay off the wagon, we won't get jinxed.



Well I fully expect the Clips to win the West this year and finally get Elton his well deserved ring.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

JNice said:


> Well I fully expect the Clips to win the West this year and finally get Elton his well deserved ring.


NOOO!!! :curse:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> NOOO!!! :curse:


:laugh:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

JNice said:


> :laugh:


Now you've done it, now hte Clippers have no chance at winning the west... it's all your fault, and when they don't win I'm going to blame you! :curse:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh don't worry, I will :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

clips r seventh or eighth seed at best


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm on it. Keep Denver down and New Jersey's pick out of the lotto! Plus, the Clippers have been "cool" for a long time now but this is by far the best team they've had IMO.


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, the Clippers have a good coach and a pretty talented team. Why shouldn't they be good this year? I still don't think they make the playoffs though, but I do see them finishing around .500.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> You said it, not me... Just cause they are undefeated doesn't make them the best, but you said it, not me... :clown:


i said it and i meant it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

How many 10's of people have joined the Clippers bandwagon since their 3-0 start?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

EHL said:


> How many 10's of people have joined the Clippers bandwagon since their 3-0 start?


Clippers like to see how many people they can rope in before they completely fall apart. Zing. 

Clippers were 10-6 without Maggette last year, and 3-0 this year, compared to the 27-39 they were last year *with* him. They'll return to Clipper-form when he returns. Zing. 

For real though, they were 23-23 last year through January into February. Maybe I'll jump back on the wagon when they're at that point and don't look ready to collapse.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

JNice said:


> It's all good. The Bucks bandwagon looks like a far more enjoyable ride.


Amen. Who cares about the Clips? TJ Ford is nasty.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Amen. Who cares about the Clips? TJ Ford is nasty.



TJ Ford *is* nasty. And I thought Tony Parker was quick.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i thought boykins was quick lol.

anyways,im not a bandwagoner.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I've never been, and never will be a bandwagoner.... and hornets are making the playoffs.....j/k


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

Lakers>>>> Clippers. sorry.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Sith said:


> Lakers>>>> Clippers. sorry.


Really? I don't think so.

Kobe > Any Clipper player
Clippers team > Lakers team


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

JNice said:


> Really? I don't think so.
> 
> Kobe > Any Clipper player
> Clippers team > Lakers team


I don't know, Lakers looking pretty damn good right now. Kobe is scoring at will, but it's also a balanced attack, and their defense is looking superb. Maybe the Nuggets are just grossly overrated, but it looks like they're going to beat them twice within 5 days.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

JNice said:


> Really? I don't think so.
> 
> Kobe > Any Clipper player
> Clippers team > Lakers team


I wouldn't say that at all. Wait until the ASB.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

clippers are 3-0?!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

8-2 folks.

Stay.

Off.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> 8-2 folks.
> 
> Stay.
> 
> Off.



Wait? There are two teams in LA?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I like how by starting this thread, it just brings more attention to the team you apparently want people to stay away form.


----------



## DoubleTechnical (Oct 10, 2005)

JNice said:


> Wait? There are two teams in LA?



I know bro,

Where the heck did the lakers go, 

it was like 

CHAMPIONSHIP
CHAMPIONSHIP
CHAMPIONSHIP
oops.
Kobe Rape


then the franchise actually evaporated from the planet earth

real shame im my opionion

:bsmile:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> therefore, the clips must be the best team in the west.



look at the Pistons schedule.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

No idea why this thread was moved, it was intended for the average NBA fan, not just as a topic amongst Clips fans and trolls.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We cant be jinxed. Just look at our starting 5 and our deep bench. We got nothing to worry about. Clips will win 50+ games and will have home court advantage for the 1st rd of the playoffs. Just imagine when we get Livingston back. Everyone will be scared to play us.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> We cant be jinxed. Just look at our starting 5 and our deep bench. We got nothing to worry about. Clips will win 50+ games and will have home court advantage for the 1st rd of the playoffs. Just imagine when we get Livingston back. Everyone will be scared to play us.


Conference finals, here we come!!!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> No idea why this thread was moved, it was intended for the average NBA fan, not just as a topic amongst Clips fans and trolls.


Exactly.. you know when Nugzfan appears in a thread trolls are lurking.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Clippers are for real. I'm not expecting them to continue playing .800 ball, but let's just keep this winning going. I'd love to see the Clippers make the playoffs and that other LA team return to the lottery.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

G-Force said:


> The Clippers are for real. I'm not expecting them to continue playing .800 ball, but let's just keep this winning going. I'd love to see the Clippers make the playoffs and that other LA team return to the lottery.


Thanks G-Force. Although you are a Sonics fan, you have suffered long and hard with us for our Clippers and it is nice to see that you take just as much pride in our accomplishments as we do.

These thread 'bumps' can be nice sometimes to recall feelings and positions at a certain time in the season.

I'm happy about our winning streak, but must admit that the longer the streak the harder a loss will be. I'm preparing myself to see the losses as a way for us to keep developing our game ... to see where we need development in order to advance. I'm confident now that we can take a loss just as that and come back the next game with the same confidence. 

*(My fingers are crossed and I'll be so happy when we can all get pass discussing our success without a caveat.)*


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Speaking of staying off the bandwagon ...

Was just watching local news and the Sportscaster who bleeds purple & gold was talking to former Laker from the Showtime era, James Worthy about how bad the Lakers are and how good the Clippers are.

It did my heart proud to see the sportscaster squirming and chewing on his tongue to have to say that the Clippers were the best team in LA (for now). James Worthy jumped in and said yep, the best team in LA and better than a lot of other teams in the division, Kings, Warriors.

So ... not by choice ... the local sportscasters are having to report on the Clippers (EQUALLY), and you can just see the pain. They will be on the bandwagon and hating it all the way. :biggrin: 

In their reporting they always add, "for now" or "believe it or not", or something with a negative connotation. If fact, when they show Clippers game highlight, they always start off with the opposing team's highlights and end a small about of video of the Clippers and saying "but the Clippers won". :curse: 

That's OK ... we keep winning and watch how that will change. We can then write to them and say I knew you when ... before they say that about us.

Maybe I shouldn't be so hard on the local sportscasters because we Clipper fans have a tendency to speak of our wins with a caveat as well.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ahh i love the optimism of clipper fans  


"In their reporting they always add, "for now" or "believe it or not", or something with a negative connotation. If fact, when they show Clippers game highlight, they always start off with the opposing team's highlights and end a small about of video of the Clippers and saying "but the Clippers won". "

yea i see that **** too its annoying...or when they beat the bucks ..they just focused all the 

highlights on that Tj Ford dunk.,...eh


little by little they have been talkin bout them more, on a serious note, than just poking fun....

they even had a lil segment last time, and they showed clips of all their picks n stuff like

"and the clipper pick..." blah blah then they showed their highlights


even if we were to cool down, I DONT THINK SAM CASSEL OR CUTTINO MOBLEY would let us

loose a number of games in a row or anything of that nature.....

they would stop that.... :banana: :banana:


----------

